# Fridge Door Seal



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

We have split our fridge door seal.

Its an Electrolux Type C 4010 Model no RM4401LM.

Anyone know who can supply these?

Tried a couple and they appear to want to sell us a new door with the seal fitted.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,
Have you tried Brownhills at Preston? I've had other fridge spares from them.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*want*

May only be supplied as an assembly due to the way the door and seal ae manuactured?.

Many domestic appliances are manufactured this way.

Retro-replaceing door gasket on some doors are nigh on impossible.

TM


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

AndrewandShirley said:


> We have split our fridge door seal


Neither wonder - all that beer in and out!! 8O :lol:

Hope you guys are well.

Dougie.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Try:

http://www.leisurespares.co.uk/stock/Dometic/4-Series-Fridges/

Electrolux are now Dometic. Leisure Spares do a very good range of spares for just about everything to do with caravans and motorhomes.

G


----------



## RhinoInstalls (May 11, 2010)

Last time i used Dometic's parts ordered system (about 18 months ago) you could only order a complete door with seal.

Phil


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Another possibility ??:

http://www.espares.co.uk/parts/fridges-and-freezers/seals/electrolux/p/1548/15

(They also have a video showing how to replace the door seal)

G


----------

